# Question about Position of Cervix



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I am 37 weeks and have been having bouts of 'false' labor. My MW came to my house today for our appointment, I asked her if she thought there was any value in doing a pelvic. She told me that she didn't need to do one for herself but would be happy to do one if it would help me in any way. Since I had intense false labor this past Friday I decided to go ahead and have her check me. She found my cervix to be anterior, a stretchy 2 cm and 50% effaced. Now, this is #4 for me and I know that I could be 2cm for weeks. I was curious about the cervical position being anterior rather than posterior. I know that usually the cervix turns anterior before birth but is there a time table for that?
I'm not in a big hurry and am confident that this little one will come when he or she is ready, I'm just curious.

Keri


----------



## Missgrl (Nov 18, 2001)

Hi








Sorry I dont have an answer for you.......I just didn't know you were
pg! AND for you to be almost delivering! Man am I out of it!
Good luck on your birth!

(btw~i deleted out your other threads here)


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

the cervix moves in late pregnancy and in early labor. An anterior cervix means that it's typically well applied to baby's head and that it's a more positive sign that your body during that "false labor" did some important work!








Never doubt the ability of your body - I doubt your "false labor" was "false" at all - it obviously did some things!

A posterior cervix is one that is found behind the baby's head. A midline cervix is one that is not posterior, but has yet to move forward.


----------



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

With this baby (#3) my cervix became anterior about a week before SROM, two days after SROM I had Morrigan. so a total of about 10 days all told. Mine moved to tha anterior position when I had a weekend long bout of "false labor" too.


----------

